# speed camera check



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

Thought you might be interested to know that following the UK Government's freedom of information act you can now get access to ALL speed camera offences registered in the last 12 months.
Did you know that every time your car goes past a speed camera, even 1mph over the set limit, it is registered and put on a database? You only get a ticket if you are way over the limit or, (this is the bit that I didn't know) if you receive over 10 near misses, you will be classed as a serial offender and get a ticket the next time you go just over the limit.
This is why you hear of people being done for 34mph in a 30mph limit area, whilst others doing 39 do not. You can check what has been registered against your vehicle at the following web address:

www.i-database.co.uk

Just enter your car registration. If there is any data on your vehicle you can click on the camera window to see a copy of the photograph.
Hope it's useful.
If the link doesn't work just put "i-database.co.uk" in google.

simon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice try, now pull the other one.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*speed*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

citroennut said:


> Thought you might be interested to know that following the UK Government's freedom of information act you can now get access to ALL speed camera offences registered in the last 12 months.
> Did you know that every time your car goes past a speed camera, even 1mph over the set limit, it is registered and put on a database? You only get a ticket if you are way over the limit or, (this is the bit that I didn't know) if you receive over 10 near misses, you will be classed as a serial offender and get a ticket the next time you go just over the limit.
> This is why you hear of people being done for 34mph in a 30mph limit area, whilst others doing 39 do not. You can check what has been registered against your vehicle at the following web address:
> 
> ...


You--- is it really a joke 8O Im shouting at hubby saying why was you in cornwall and leeds and getting a speeding fine and he is saying I wasnt I wasnt 8O 8O


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

:lol: very funny 


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

locovan said:


> citroennut said:
> 
> 
> > Thought you might be interested to know that following the UK Government's freedom of information act you can now get access to ALL speed camera offences registered in the last 12 months.
> ...


 :lol: first time i did it i had a small page and didn't see 'check photo' and was panicking as i thought my car had been cloned. who to phone first police or dvla.
panic!

simon


----------

